# fancy dress!



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

can it be show gear?


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

no just fancy dress (like dressing up as a unicorn lol!)


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Ahh.
okay the horse is Paddy, hes a 21yr old Welsh D (riders are Katie & Harry)
Indian and uhh.. yeah...118 xD 
paddy puts up with so much bless him


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

OK so what is the last picture? haha


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Marlea Warlea said:


> OK so what is the last picture? haha


aha im guessing you're american?
its actually from an advert, google 118 lol


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

KawaiiCharlie love your American Indian get up, very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

OMG kawaii - I've seen you post that picture before - but I only just noticed the little mustache on the horse! now that is awesome - "I'm not afraid of no goats!"


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

thank you SLCS. ^-^

ahaha scoope xD Paddy wasnt too impressed with the tash.. he kept trying to rub it off, then when he realised it wasnt coming off he stood there in a tantrum with his head down xD was pretty funny.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

ok ive got one
1..here is my brother and his friend as cowboys and eddie as a indian lol god bless eddie

2. eddie as a cowboy and my brothers friend as a indian

wish we could have more pic to put in


----------

